# Digit CD Search software



## Gaurav (Jul 24, 2004)

How do i update the database of digit cd search software.


----------



## svenkat83 (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't think that its possible for now.


----------



## _timbuktoo (Jul 29, 2004)

They themselves update it every few months .
( just copy the new 'archive' folder from the cd )


----------



## rakee (Aug 4, 2004)

hey where is digit cd search software..was it in one of digit cds?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 4, 2004)

It's integrated into the interface (I didn't bother to investigate further) and updated every month !


----------



## sundar (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi. Do you know where is the digit CD/DVD archives?... I am tired of physically searching everytime I want that one program or game.
thnx


----------



## kato (Dec 10, 2005)

dude the question u asked is asked by everyone and the answer is they are working on it and as u see the thread is very old so they are talking about the old times when they had archive thing


----------



## knight17 (Dec 18, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> yo digitWALO ...
> 
> plz plz plz ... hurry up ... regarding Digit CD Search software or ARCHIVE thing ...



Everyone is asking to bring a search utility for CD\DVD,yet then why no one here at digit replying anything about this


----------



## sude (Jan 3, 2006)

hey pals...
is the cd search facility available in any of the cd's / dvd'd after April 2004??????

its of great use...

-SUDE


----------



## Thor (Jan 4, 2006)

They promised last yr..that they wud be carrying it Sept onwards...no Luck..


----------



## bala4digit (Jan 10, 2006)

it would be good if some official person repiles about this quickly and with a good news !!


----------



## sude (Jan 15, 2006)

its high time digit would initiate towards the cd-search software...

-SUDE


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah another vote for an archieve


----------



## .:deadman:. (Jan 16, 2006)

another cd archive seeker...........

i dunno y they r not giving it.................


----------



## sudipto (Jan 16, 2006)

ya,one more request for archieves in CD


----------



## go4saket (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine too.....


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 18, 2006)

another vote.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 3, 2006)

what is this all about???


----------



## sudipto (Feb 4, 2006)

DIGIT has given cd search software beta 2006 with the feb 06 issue--this is all about the archieve.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 5, 2006)

thats great. is it working fine...


----------



## sudipto (Feb 5, 2006)

well not at its best, but still DIGIT people are thinking about it.... so lets hope for the best!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 7, 2006)

Is it shareware. (Cause all digit cd/dvd softwares are shreware or freeware.)

If yes can someone please upload it to rapidshare.
My cd is currupt and dvd rom drive is not working. 
Only cd rom drive working.


----------



## sudipto (Feb 7, 2006)

you can ask for a CD replacement in case of malfunctioning.


----------



## Thor (Feb 7, 2006)

Yepp they hv given us ONE this time. Good 4 them and good 4 us. Will try it and get back here.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Feb 8, 2006)

at last finally i got digit cd/dvd archive software with february issue. it is built .net architecture, thats they provided .nety framework aslo. find out the software in bot cd and dvd in feb 06 issue.

there is a problem reagarding the month and year in the database. if we search for all the softwares and click on any of the software it shows only february 2006. even if we click the software present in previous months DVD/CD it shows it is present in february 2006 DVD/CD. first of all they had to correct it


----------



## sude (Feb 10, 2006)

dont u all think digit has released this beta version of the search prog in order to keep us quite for some days?????????/

and this beta version has data of only 2 months ie, jan & Feb....

Anyway it working fine.... hoping and waiting to see the full version (ie, UP-TO-DATE)

-SUDE


----------



## FatBeing (Feb 10, 2006)

*Embarassing confessions*



			
				sude said:
			
		

> dont u all think digit has released this beta version of the search prog in order to keep us quite for some days?????????



You're alarmingly perceptive, I must admit.

The reason we have released this beta right now is to see what you guys think of it in terms of ease of use, the look, etc. and suggestions you might have to improve it.

We're building a more comprehensive archive, and will release it soon. 
We will also try our best to implement new suggestions every time, so please keep them coming in. 

Do remember, though, that there is just one poor soul (yours truly) developing the program in addition to his writing responsibilities, and he hopes you'll bear with him.

And yes, I will be watching this thread, so if you want something in the archive, ask for it here.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 11, 2006)

First of all, thanks a lot to the Digit developers to take the pain of develiping this software for us. Nodoubt it is going to be of great help.

Digit Archive is wroking pretty good except that it's database doesn't seem to have anything prior to Jan 2006.

I would recommend the Digit developers to add up details of atleast last six months or so. Another feature that can be added is to browse the content of a particular months CD or DVD through this software.


----------



## varunchaddha (Mar 12, 2006)

hi friendz,

well i was also waiting 4 it for very LONGGG time...

i've just ONE sugestion ...

 --->  Plz include Various SEARCH OPTIONS ... like Month wise , CD or DVD , etc. type seperate search options ...

i think CD search SOftware's FIRST and MOst IMPORTANT one priority is to Provide options for as many of search variants .. 

diffrent seach options provide ease of finding a product in ONE go .. and LESS BUT ACcurate RESULTS ..

plz correct me if i m wrong ...

Varun ....


----------



## agnels (Mar 16, 2006)

What about software that is given in the archive but not on CD. I mean some software that are not present in the CD/DVD but still included in the archive. This should be avoided.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 1, 2006)

Unistall The sotware and istall the one provided it this month's digit
Reason : Digit wants us to do so

The intarface was not complete and database was inaacurate

source : *www.thinkdigit.com/pdf/dvd_april06.pdf


----------

